# How valid the testimony are according to scriptures.



## Ajay (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Friends, 
Recently I went to a group of people most of them are students who are sharing their testimonies How they got saved and surprisingly everyone's testimony is same and their testimonies surprised me

I personally talk to some of them and the testimonies are like these, 
I talked to one Hindu and one catholic and a Baptist, these three persons testimonies are like these, when I asked each of them How you get saved? and the answer is 

one day one of my freind invite me to the church, after going there when I am hearing the preachers message and he is talking about sin, When he is talking about stealing, telling lies, travelling in trains without ticket(which is common in India). and also Watching bad movies etc. one of the person who is a Catholic, first thought and asked the preacher. How do you know I have done all things? And the preacher asked him are you saved? and also the preacher said GOD is talking to you, and you need to be saved. The two other have different problem like addictions and debts etc. 

The pastor told them that the cause of the problem is sin. And so curses are upon you and your families because of idol worships. if you want blessings and the curses to be removed one must be saved. The first step you need to do is Get alone and spend more time in prayer and GOD will speak to you. so they start praying 
one person told that when he was praying. GOD showed all of my sins which I commited from childhood. these three persons started writing the sins they are committed in the past. as days are passing they told the sins they committed to the pastor. Pastor said go and confess the sins in prayer to GOD. They started confessing and also the pastor said If you steal anything from others return them. Go to everyone to whom you did mistakes and ask their forgiveness. untill you confess every sin and get right with the people God will not speak with you. 

one of the guy told me when he confesses and praying for forgiveness God spoke to me in vision, there is one thing you need to return and showed the watch which he steals from his freind. and others also made lot of private and public confessions. 
I heard a uncommon things from them. after doing all these things as their pastor said pray and God will speak to you and one person told me GOD showed me a verse in Hebrews you are my son. and to other another verse. surprisingly one fellow said he heard a voice go and read some verse in the Bible. and they are telling GOD spoke to us from scriptures. They are talking about visions dreams etc. 
Their moral life attracts many people and presently nearly 1000+ churches are there across the country 
when I done some research I came to know some dark sides. some young people commited sucide because of their over looking about their sin, GOD is speaking to many people and not to me, I will never be saved. The members will marry only their church members. many of them believe they are the only people who will get to heaven. 

They will teach sinless perfection, we can attain it by constant praying. almost the preachers are like Small gods to them. nearly 20 lakh people are attending around our country. 

They will talk about Jesus, they will mention about cross death and ressurection. I don't know much of their beliefs in trinity. The person and work of Jesus Christ. They never mention about attonment. 

They are in a wrong assumption. thinking that inner voice is the VOICE OF GOD. 

My question is how it effects the pure gospel of Jesus Christ and also it should be declared as cult or they are in error.?


----------



## Parakaleo (Dec 1, 2015)

Brother Ajay, an initial thought of mine is that the people you mention need to hear Christ preached as a true historical Man and Redeemer. The gospel is not _only_ that God convicts and converts sinners in their hearts, but that Christ _actually came_ in history and accomplished our Redemption by His work on the cross and rising again. No positive or negative experience we may have can alter what Christ has done in the slightest.

Hear what Paul says before the king, bearing witness of _both_ inward conversion of sinners _and_ the world-changing events of Christ's coming:



> “Therefore, O King Agrippa, I was not disobedient to the heavenly vision, but declared first to those in Damascus, then in Jerusalem and throughout all the region of Judea, and also to the Gentiles, that they should repent and turn to God, performing deeds in keeping with their repentance. For this reason the Jews seized me in the temple and tried to kill me. To this day I have had the help that comes from God, and so I stand here testifying both to small and great, saying nothing but what the prophets and Moses said would come to pass: that the Christ must suffer and that, by being the first to rise from the dead, He would proclaim light both to our people and to the Gentiles.”
> Acts 26:19-23



All that is to say that one's profession of faith must be ground in experience, in history, and in the Word of God.


----------

